
Getting Hacker News’d Twice – Lessons Learned for Entrepreneurs - burtonator
https://getpolarized.io/2019/04/02/getting-hacker-news-lessons-for-entrepreneurs.html
======
burtonator
Also wanted to thank the HN crowd for all the positive feedback in the last
few months!

